# Do you drink real milk?



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2022)

I used to be able to drink milk.

then one day i turned 30 and my body told me to fuck off. 

i'm now lactose intolerant. 

sitting here in my room, sipping an oat milk latte. i thought i'd tell you guys: real milk is better. 

creamier.....

thicker.......

i love the full feel of it in my mouth- wait, wait, what were we talking about?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 4


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2022)

Sometimes.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 28, 2022)

You likely drink "fake" milk, I do drink raw milk which I get from a local farm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 28, 2022)

yeah

mostly just have milk in espresso drinks and I don’t think they taste nearly as good with substitutes


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 28, 2022)

I'd love to try 100% pure Cambodian breast milk. 


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I used to be able to drink milk.
> 
> then one day i turned 30 and my body told me to fuck off.
> 
> ...


They do have some lactose free ones.  It doesn't affect you near as much as the full cream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 28, 2022)

when i can afford it yes. milk is kinda expensive

what i like better is my wife milk.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2022)

dergeist said:


> You likely drink "fake" milk, I do drink raw milk which I get from a local farm.


i actually want to try this

maybe one weekend when i have no place to go. we usually drink 2% at home


wibisana said:


> when i can afford it yes. milk is kinda expensive
> 
> *what i like better is my wife milk.*



this thread is going to all the wonderful places i expected

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2022)

I drink strawberry milk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2022)

Yeah I now go for Lactaid, because like op, my body just said fuck off come around 30 as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)

isn't it weird that we drink another animals milk though...
anyway.


----------



## Soljah (Mar 28, 2022)

Man lactaid didn't really help me.  I just bite the bullet now drink the milkshake and await the battle in the toilet


----------



## Van Basten (Mar 28, 2022)

I prefer it but I mostly consume Almond Milk these days.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 28, 2022)

No. I'm pretty allergic to it. I can take small doses of dairy products like cheese or chocolate, but I can not have straight-up milk.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Djomla (Mar 28, 2022)

I hate milk. But I love yoghurt.


----------



## Trueno (Mar 28, 2022)

I love whole milk. For some reason though, I do have something similar to lactose intolerance with chocolate milk though. Milk helps me sleep though. Might just be a placebo I inflict on myself


----------



## Gin (Mar 28, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I drink strawberry milk.


of course you do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 28, 2022)

First  lewd

Yeah I drink it. Not gonna lie - it messes with my sinuses (read mucus from hell), but sometimes I give 0 fucks and drink it anyway (and take a shit ton of Sudafed). I used to drink Rice Dream (rice milk) cuz it kinda tastes like horchata...kinda  but the consistency is nowhere near milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2022)

do you guys know

milk in canada comes in a nasty ass plastic bag 

but we have free health care so y'know :/


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I drink strawberry milk.



pls say you're trolling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2022)

Gin said:


> of course you do





ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> pls say you're trolling



why y’all hating?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2022)

Yeah wtf, strawberry milk is great.


----------



## Brian (Mar 28, 2022)

dergeist said:


> You likely drink "fake" milk, I do drink raw milk which I get from a local farm.



living the dream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 29, 2022)

I have a pint of milk with breakfast daily. It's 0%, skimmed milk so I won't be getting fat but I guess it isn't that udder fresh creaminess.


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 29, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 29, 2022)

Used to be lactose intolerant but lately not lactose intolerant anymore. So having more milk these days.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 29, 2022)

I stopped drinking milk since i was a teen. I only have it very rarely in espresso drinks with coffee but i have to ask for them to put way more coffee than milk.
I don't like the taste of milk and I’ve low lactose tolerance even if it doesn't happen with cheeses, yogurts etc.

I drink oat milk or rice milk tea. Almond milk i tried but i didn't like it too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 29, 2022)

I can drink cow milk... But choose to drink Armold with my coffee because it's healthier.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 29, 2022)

Only vanilla almond milk that I put in my protein smoothie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soljah (Mar 29, 2022)

Karasu said:


> First  lewd
> 
> Yeah I drink it. Not gonna lie - it messes with my sinuses (read mucus from hell), but sometimes I give 0 fucks and drink it anyway (and take a shit ton of Sudafed). I used to drink Rice Dream (rice milk) cuz it kinda tastes like horchata...kinda  but the consistency is nowhere near milk.



Does the Sudafed help with the discomfort?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2022)

I only drink imaginary milk
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 29, 2022)

Can't anymore sadly. Only half and half.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 29, 2022)

i had to give up cereal because it's one thing to put nut juice in my coffee

but i'm not putting it in cereal

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soljah (Mar 29, 2022)

The golden years was when I could smash a box of cinnamon toast crunch and be ok....memmorries


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 29, 2022)

Drinking it at this very moment. Usually 1% milk that they serve in schools.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 29, 2022)

I drink milk all the time, but it's grocery store milk.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Mar 29, 2022)

Soljah said:


> Does the Sudafed help with the discomfort?


Yeah, it helps with any sinus issues I get from this. I also use it a bunch during allergy season. Actually I take it all the time...  might have a bit of a problem.

Okay that last part was the purest fiction, the rest is on point tho

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 31, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I drink strawberry milk.


My first thought was Gintoki and his strawberry milk obsession 




To answer the thread, sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Mar 31, 2022)

Yeah..I have become obsessed with chocolate milk and milk Coffee lately. Especially since I stopped drinking soft drinks/soda/beer/alchohol etc


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2022)

I am not supposed to, I will only use milk with cereal on occasion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 14, 2022)

I don’t drink a glas of pure milk anymore, but I used to as a child. Nowadays I drink milk when I put it in coffee or tea. It happens I make hot cocoa sometimes.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yes, I drink pure, real milk. A scientist named Nikola Tesla, inspired me to consume them, on a daily. I used to be cock-tail lover, but nowadays, I skip most artificially flavoured drinks, for milk, since they increase IQ Levels, and significantly enhance our physical, and mental (cognitive_.._ ) abilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Yeah..I have become obsessed with chocolate milk and milk Coffee lately. Especially since I stopped drinking soft drinks/soda/beer/alchohol etc


Alcohol*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 17, 2022)

looks like ddj's found a new comrade in commas

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2022)

I drink goat milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2022)

Nah I had to stop. Only half and half. But recently I've been drinking even my ice coffees just black.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 18, 2022)

I had a full cup of full milk yesterday. After 6 hours I had kinda bad belly cramps for a few minutes but I shat magnificently after that. It still felt like shitting bricks but there were so many bricks.  Such an empty feeling.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 20, 2022)

I drink real milk; I absolutely refuse to drink any substitutes for it, and, by that logic, I always have real meat, never any plant-based substitutes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 20, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I drink real milk; I absolutely refuse to drink any substitutes for it, and, by that logic, I always have real meat, never any plant-based substitutes.


you mentioned no logic

you just said you refuse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Apr 20, 2022)

i refuse to believe the earth is round, and by that logic, i also believe jesus was real and is still alive and is tucker carlson

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 20, 2022)

Not if I can help it 

Almond milk is good 
Hate soy milk 
Like coconut milk 
Oatmilk is ok in my coffee but it’s bad to have a lot of it


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 26, 2022)

Yogurt every night.

As in real genuine bulgarian yogurt.

Bulgaricus certified

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Yogurt every night.


I can't stand yogurt for some reason.
it tastes like i'm eating something rotton.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> I can't stand yogurt for some reason.
> it tastes like i'm eating something rotton.


No idea how the one there tastes  

Mine's more like ice cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2022)

pfft said:


> Hate soy milk


love soy milk, so does my wife


----------



## Eros (Apr 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I drink strawberry milk.


Strawberry milk is so delicious.


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2022)

Gin said:


> i refuse to believe the earth is round, and by that logic, i also believe jesus was real and is still alive and is tucker carlson


Not enough commas breh


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 2, 2022)

Not with pasta and spaghetti


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> I can't stand yogurt for some reason.
> it tastes like i'm eating something rotton.


You're right, I don't know how people put that rancid slop in their bodies. It feels like the milk industry tricked us into eating expired product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

